# IT Support Systems Analyst



## chemical king (Oct 3, 2006)

i recently applied for the position of IT Support Systems Analyst. Only problem is that i havnt much idea what one does.lol

can anyone guide me thru a job spec ?? Im already in IT support work via 1st line and have done ITE1, ITE2, A+, server2003 and start HNC today.

Anybody help ?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

It "sounds" like a Tier 1, possibly Tier 2, IT support position (Systems Analyst is a fairly general title which usually denotes a lower/middle level of support).

Since every job is unique, you will get the most accurate information by asking what your responsibilities would be at a potential interview.


----------



## chemical king (Oct 3, 2006)

wel since im bluffing anyway could you tell me a little more please.

Obviously il explain about my past tech roles and qualifications and maybe why i want to become a analyst. Why do I ?lol apart from a decent pay packet


----------

